# Help 02 jetta STOP OIL PRESSURE light comes on



## drdoses (Jun 2, 2014)

i have a 02 jetta gls vr6 
Within the last week randomly my stop oil pressure light pops on and off sometimes it never comes on sometimes it stays its on happened a couple of times i have to keep driving due to work and nothing seems to running funny but still worrying gonna bring it in to a shop but more so just want options on what to be expecting or what you thinks happening


----------



## Dubbergrl21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Did u check ur oil level?


----------

